# Introduction - fullbirdmusic



## fullbirdmusic (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey gang - I've been posting here and there around here a few months back but haven't properly introduced myself. I've been composing for about 4 years now. I'm mostly doing the library thing but do the occasional custom score. Hoping to learn a lot more about how to use the tools I've already got instead of feeding my GAS (it's a symptom that bleeds over from being a guitar player too! :lol: ).
If anyone is interested in hearing any of my most recent work, it's on my website at www.fullbirdmusic.com - I've also written some articles in a blog-type format there as well. Looking forward to meeting you all in conversation! 
Wes

EDIT: WOW - just saw that I joined in 2009. Don't remember posting much of anything since then except the last few months. Must've been rockin' out too hard! _-)


----------

